# Aplicaciones prácticas robotica



## EM (Oct 11, 2007)

Saludos a todos.

Es mi primer mensaje en este foro, aunque he estado leyendo por algo de tiempo.

He estado buscando si alguien en este foro ha hecho una aplicación práctica de la robótica, pero no he encontrado (usando el buscador).  Entonces la pregunta es: alguien de este foro ha aplicado en una *situación/problema real* la robotica? veo varias ideas, podadoras de cesped, barredoras/limpidadoras, pero solo como idea. Estoy al tanto de algunos desarrollos comerciales, pero esa no es la pregunta, me interesa (curiosidad) los desarrollos personales.

Gracias por leer este tema.

Elías

Saludos desde México


----------



## Pablo16 (Oct 11, 2007)

Alguna vez en la secundaria armamos lo que no era precisamente un robot creo. Se trataba de un 'submarino' hecho con tuberia PVC, varios motores DC comunes y un tipo de garra fabricada con desperdicios de discos duros, computadoras y mecanismos de lectores de cd. Digo que no lo consideramos un robot porque no hacia nada por si mismo, todo se manejaba desde un control alambrico fabricado en el mismo taller.Su funcionamiento en resumen era a base a una mini compresora de aire con un piston, fabricada a partir de una pistola electrica para inflar cosas, Cuando se hundia se dejaba salir el aire por una valvula hecha con un electroiman, si lo querias hacer flotar cerrabas la valvula e inyectabas aire por toda la tuberia, la base de la estructura tenia perforciones por donde salia ese aire. Con el se gano un concurso de Ciencia y Tecnologia a nivel delegacional.


----------



## EM (Oct 12, 2007)

bueno veo que no hay mucho interés por el tema.

gracias por contestar Pablo.

Sigo buscando aplicaciones. Algunas comerciales: robot limpiador, limpiador de piscina, de compañía/enfermeros (ancianos), de seguridad

algunos desarrollos aficionados: corta cesped, robot limpiador

todos ellos muy básicos, vi por ahí un video con la comparación entre dos modelos comerciales de robot limpiador. decepcionante: un comportamiento muy errático, es como tomar la aspiradora y dar vueltas con los ojos vendados y sin orientación alguna, con la esperanza de algún día limpiar la sala completa sin enredarte con cables o destrozarte la cabeza con tanto golpe.

creo que la limitación principal en el desarrollo de estos robots no es su control (como desplazarse, cuando iniciar su funcion, cuando detenerte, etc) creo que el mayor problema radica en el desarrollo de herramientas para realizar el trabajo físico (limpiar, cortar el cesped) primero por la implementación mecanica y después por el consumo de energia.

saludos.


----------

